

The Code Nomad Philosophy - pyre
http://gun.io/philosophy/

======
Mizza
Hey, I wrote this! Thanks for posting this here.

I'm going to update the blog with more adventures in Code Nomadry.. I've been
some crazy places. It's way, way fun.

